# Moving From Australia To The USA



## Jamie236 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys so my partner is from Washington State and I'm from Australia. My partner is living here in Australia with me and has been for 2 years so she has now been approved as a temp resident. We are here in America for thanksgiving for another week or so and also got engaged here. 

My question is if we are looking at moving over here is there an easy way possible in terms of visa processing and time length? I also understand it may be hard to get a job depending on visas. Any help is greatly appreciated, I'm maybe looking at moving somewhere in Washington although I believe cost of living can be expensive? Thank you


----------



## Jamie236 (Nov 25, 2015)

Main issue is my partner works here in Australia and doesn't have the 20k over there to sponsor me as she's not working there?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

For you to move to the US with your partner you need to obtain either a fiance or spouse visa - there is no partner visa.

You either get a fiance visa, enter the US get married within 90 days and adjust status or get married somewhere, obtain the spouse visa and enter the US. 

Note you cannot obtain either fiance or spouse visa while in the US.

Process take between 8 to 12 months.

She needs to sponsor you. Basically, if she were working its 125% of US poverty level, meaning she would need to be earning around 20K to sponsor you.

If no income then its either 3 or 5 times the poverty level figure in assets/investments.

If no income or assets then a joint sponsor, living in the US, could be used.

Read the following carefully:

Bringing Spouses to Live in the United States as Permanent Residents | USCIS


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford summarized it well and provided an excellent reference link. One more small but important point: unlike the income test, the (alternative) asset test is based on your and your fiancé(e)'s/spouse's combined assets.


----------



## Jamie236 (Nov 25, 2015)

So if we were to move over on the finance visa, once married we then have to apply for the spouse correct? Also I can't work on the finance visa but I can if on the spouse visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you are referring to the fiancé visa. Just remember that on that one you must marry within 90 days of the arrival of the non-US partner. And no, you can't work until after the marriage takes place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And not _right_ after. You've got a bit of immigration-related work to do after the marriage in the U.S.


----------



## Jamie236 (Nov 25, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> And not _right_ after. You've got a bit of immigration-related work to do after the marriage in the U.S.


Alright, but if we get married before hand say in Australia and then apply fora spouse visa I'm able to work? Also from what I read doing it way is a little quicker as I would be an immediate relative ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jamie236 said:


> Alright, but if we get married before hand say in Australia and then apply fora spouse visa I'm able to work? Also from what I read doing it way is a little quicker as I would be an immediate relative ?


Yes if you marry in Australia, obtain the spouse visa and then enter the US you are automatically registered as Permanent Resident. You still need to get your SS number and I think there is still some paperwork to do but you are, more or less, eligible for work.

It's still 8 to 12 months to get visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think you are referring to the fiancé visa. Just remember that on that one you must marry within 90 days of the arrival of the non-US partner. And no, you can't work until after the marriage takes place.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Marital status has no bearing on legal status. K1 requires Adjustment of Status after marriage.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

K1 or CR1 takes around 12 months if there are no skeletons.


----------

